# Look Out Here Comes Da Fuzz!!!!



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I am starting to get some fuzz growing on my plants. Does anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it.

[/IMG]


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bill,

To me the only way to get rid of any algae, not only the fuzz is to change water 30-50% every 3 days for a few weeks. And don't forget to add fertilizers to compensate for the ones that are taken away by the water change.

If you want go by the Fish Gallery and get some SAEs, they had 5 or 6 small ones. They also had a lot of amano shrimp. Otos won't be a bad idea although I don't think they eat fuzz algae.

--Nikolay


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Amano shirmp will do the job.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank for the advise. I'll give them a try.


----------

